
What I learned from the first VC check I wrote - vinnyglennon
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/what-did-i-learn-from-the-first-vc-check-i-ever-wrote-f93267f52fc7
======
relaunched
Mark has some really great advice and insight, I've always found it to be
useful - especially related to B2B sales. I've also pitched him before.

That being said, I'd love to see a retrospective on the check they cut to
uBeam. I believe you learn more from your mistakes than from your wins; he
surely learned a bit from that investment.

------
dilippkumar
> What Invoca allows the call center is even more power than that. We allow
> them to know whether you spent time on their website (or competitor’s
> websites) prior to the call and we allow them in real-time to know much more
> than the key words of a Google search because in real-time we evaluate the
> query in the call for the sales rep and use AI to help predict what your
> needs are or were (after the call).

Creepy af.

Question to investors and VCs: Assuming that all decisions are based on
calculations of financial risk vs reward statistics, from where would you
expect signals that something is a bad idea to show up in your decision making
meetings and slides? For example, assume you were an investor in 17th century
Europe and a business you were considering was essentially the african slave
trade. If you were, let's assume, participating today in something equivalent,
how would you expect indications that something is probably "financially
profitable but should not be done" to show up in the processes, documents and
decision making that happens in your firm as it works today?

